# PS3 Indian Launch Date, Price Revealed



## iMav (Mar 21, 2007)

After months of rumors and speculation, Sony's PlayStation 3 will finally be officially launched in India on the *27th of April, 2007*, courtesy of Milestone Interactive. As of now we'll have to make do with the 60 GB model that'll be available for *Rs. 39,900.

Source
*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^WTF!!! The XBOX 360 is much better priced, if Rs.25000 is a better bet for some people. Sony can never hope to penetrate the Indian market with absurd pricing like this.. I would better buy a XBOX 360 and a 21" Sony Wega combined, if I had 40k to spare...


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 21, 2007)

Another console to face doom in Indian market , 360 is a big flop here , what is Milestone Interactive thinking.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Rs. 39,900.  *. Are they joking it would go ahead and buy some games such has crysis and a ipod and tv withthat money but not for buying consoles which cost that much plus sending 2500Rs each money for the money will give a heart attack with that type of amount. Iam going to forget about consoles once and for all. It is wayyy too much. Iam sure a rich people can buy it after they buy iam sure they will have thoughts wheather it is money well spent or if he top 10 richest person in the world. 

Sony and Microsoft is a ripping everyone money. Also if i really need consoles i would go for nitendo wii. WII is winning the battle of consoles.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2007)

also add "not so Special Exclusive's" (games) on PS3 to spend 40K

________________________________________________________
I love you my beautiful PC, no Console will ever replace you
________________________________________________________


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 21, 2007)

PC>Consoles


----------



## mail2and (Mar 21, 2007)

It's available at Alfaa without warranty for Rs 25k


----------



## iMav (Mar 21, 2007)

ya i saw it there ppl were buying like crazy

it was a crowded section on tht floor


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 21, 2007)

It is better to go for a PC ....


----------



## Pathik (Mar 21, 2007)

it sgonna be a great flop... until the pirated games r available...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 21, 2007)

Any console is useless & a flop in Indian market, unless the pirated games are available for it.

PS3 will fail in India, cos it uses games in Blu-Ray only & Blu-Ray writers themselves cost a lot, also Blu-Ray blank disks are not even available in U.S.A. PS3 will be just a novelty & will fail in Indian market.

Believe me or not, but MS did a nice trick with XBOX 360, sticking with the DVD format for consoles. They know they need Piracy to survice in Indian market. By this year end XBOX 360 with Mod chips to play pirated disks will be easily available in the markets of India. Not to forget that XBOX 360 has a long list of games available with hits such Quake 4, Kemro & Gears of War, while Metal Gear for PS3 is far from available.

With the incresing panetration of broadband in India with people willing & paying Rs 1k for a 256kbps line , we have a market for XBOX Live too. Though the speed is damn slow for Live content downloads, but comon....we already leave our computers on whole night downloading, don't we. While PS Home is not even out.

It won't be wrong to say that XBOX 360 has won the console war so far. PS3 is a 10 years investment though due to the scalibility of the CELL CPU, but comon....40k, yo learn something fron Nintendo. Wii is much like a modified Gamecube but saling super solid just cos it's fun to play Wii game.

if you want to buy a PS3 buy it only after 2 years or when the pirated games are easily available. If you are buying a new console, just get a XBOX 360 Core system for 20k or wait till this years end till the mod chip based XBOX arrive in the market. You won't miss the harddisk in India where proper broadband & XBOX Live is not available. Besides, the 65nm CPU based XBOX 360s will be out too by then resulting in cooler operation.


----------



## Josan (Mar 21, 2007)

Better To Use My Old Pc Than This For gaming Coz Its  high price


----------



## soham (Mar 21, 2007)

The americans are crying foul over the price of 600$. what would they say if they hear that it costs even more in India. This sis ridiculous pricing. And that too without any free games or Blu Ray movies.



			
				mail2and said:
			
		

> It's available at Alfaa without warranty for Rs 25k


 You mean the 60GB version or the 20GB one.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 21, 2007)

Iam glad they did not price the ps3 has 1lakh rs


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 21, 2007)

mail2and said:
			
		

> It's available at Alfaa without warranty for Rs 25k


 Fine, but where is the Alfa? Calcutta is it?


----------



## kirangp (Mar 22, 2007)

wow....I think only Sony Indian President himself will buy it...No one in their right mind can buy this thing in India..SOny & MS u better do some quick thinking about the prices otherwise this will be the last release of any major console in India...God screw their minds real tight..hehe


----------



## iMav (Mar 22, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Fine, but where is the Alfa? Calcutta is it?


 mumbai ... suburb - parla


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2007)

Vile parle to be precise..


----------



## iMav (Mar 22, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Vile parle to be precise..


 opposite cooper hospital go straight


----------



## Josan (Mar 22, 2007)

i realy luv to buy a one PS3  if it cost me around 22k or even lesser....................................................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 22, 2007)

Major suckage, and this is gonna be the Euro PS3 version, right? That means no backward compatibility for PS2 games. Then again, I'm most sure people who own a PS2 here don't buy their games. 

The price for games sound about right though, but the 360 titles are still much cheaper (even when you compare them to their US counterparts, since they usually run for $59.99 plus sales tax depending on states). At least the online service will be free right out of the box, and this is where Sony's got to bring in the dough from the Indian Gaming Community. HOW are they gonna do it, I have no clue whatsoever.

Thanks for pointing this out, mAV3. Posted the news at our forums


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 22, 2007)

VJ_Lunar said:
			
		

> Major suckage, and this is gonna be the Euro PS3 version, right? That means no backward compatibility for PS2 games.



NO backward compatibility?
Correction , sony released a euro compatbility list of games and it represents a sizeable chunk of the previous systems' libraries, roughly *72%*, and with updates that figure is guaranteed to grow. *It's already much much better than the 360 but still people bash sony. How sad *


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 22, 2007)

Well let's look on the brighter side,atleast this console made it's way "officially" much faster than any other console till date in India. 

Coming to the price bashing factore once again,for a console which was retailing for around 45k for the 60GB version in greay market a month back this price is still low.The Xbox 360 Premium in Planet M costs around 27k itself & mind you this price had been stagnant since day 1 of it's launch.But hey people still tend to buy 360 simply for Gears of War.Sony still has a long way to go both in terms of price & games variety when it comes to matching up with Microsoft.The first generation of Sony's games seem pretty good though judging from Resistane:FOM & the much awaited Motor Storm.It's just a matter of wait until it comes out with stellar titles rivalling the 360.At this point on the 360 has the best price-to-performance ratio.Blu-Ray titles are almost priced on the same range as that of a Dual Layer DVD of the 360 i.e. around 2.8k.Not too sure what official pricing Sony will have once the console is released.At the first initial months I reckon sony will have a tough time with the Indian audience as the price point is way off the hook.Add to the fact the price of HDTV's are still in 65k+ range would mount to low sales.

It would be wise enough to wait another year may be till the price & games stabilises & then go for the console.


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 22, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> NO backward compatibility?
> Correction , sony released a euro compatbility list of games and it represents a sizeable chunk of the previous systems' libraries, roughly *72%*, and with updates that figure is guaranteed to grow.


 
My mistake, I was hearing otherwise. Thanks for the correction. 



> *It's already much much better than the 360 but still people bash sony. How sad*


 
Define "better", please.

*allwyndlima: *At least a price drop is forthcoming for the 360 Premium and Core packs, partly due to the announcement of the Special Black model (coupled with HDMI and a 120GB HDD). 

Despite how people are labeling the Xbox 360 here as a failure, it's not like the software sales in India are hugely reflective of how well a console is sold; it's more about pushing as many units out of the window. Do you think PSP software sell well in other countries? Heck no. But there is still a demand for just the hardware alone. 

Let the developers and publishers worry whether or not the sales don't meet their status quota. If there's a demand for something, they'll provide for it. Otherwise, I doubt most game publishers are breaking sweats to produce 100k copies for a country where it doesn't even make much of a difference when you consider sales from the places that count (USA, UK); rather, they're perfectly content shipping 10 times less that amount.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 22, 2007)

it's pathetically price , say no to consoles , yes to gaming pc's
'


----------



## VJ_Lunar (Mar 22, 2007)

Um, consoles are awesome. WTF are you talking about?


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 22, 2007)

^^^ Ya.. but console prices aren't awesome..


----------



## Harvik780 (Mar 22, 2007)

Yes console gaming is much cheaper than pc gaming as u don't have to upgrade consoles in years.Pc games might be cheaper(not considering piracy) but consoles games currently have amazing graphics


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yes console gaming is much cheaper than pc gaming as u don't have to upgrade consoles in years.Pc games might be cheaper(not considering piracy) *but consoles games currently have amazing graphics*



Even PC has the graphics than consoles does not match. For example :- Crysis and Spore.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2007)

Btw, there is a 20GB version for $100 less right? So 35k should be the price of the 20GB?

@harvik: Let me know when consoles can game at 2560*1536....well then again, one would need at least an 8800GTX + C2D with some high end stuff amounting to much more than 40k....


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 22, 2007)

^^ Spore does not have amazing graphics . 



			
				vj lunar said:
			
		

> Define "better", please.



better here in the case of backward compatibility i was talking abt , ps3 has far better backward compatibility than the 360. 

Total XBOX games released = *797*
Number of games that are backward compatible so far =* 290* (even after more than one year of release)
Percentage approx = *36%*

Total PS1+PS2 games released =* 5000*+ (its more than 5000, i dont know the exact no. )
Number of games that are backward compatible so far = *3600*+ 
Percentage approx = *72%*

Clearly . PS3 offers way better backwards compatibility when compared to 360 ,almost double in percentage.
__________


			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> but consoles games currently have amazing graphics



Thats the biggest problem with consoles , the current will not last long . Speaking of current crysis is just around the corner.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 22, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> *^^ Spore does not have amazing graphics . *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh really. The games have very good graphics plus the how the game work is amazing.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 22, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Oh really. The games have very good graphics plus the how the game work is amazing.



Spore is amazing game , and its not amazing for its graphics.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 22, 2007)

Consoles are better investment for gaming then a PC. You buy one concole wether it is a PS3 or X360, & you won't have to worry about buying anything else for next 5 years.

The way PS3 is made, it is a 10 years investment. Cell CPU has tremendious power for many things, it will take atleastt 4 years for a game to come up which will use 90% of CELLs power. After that the rest of the games will be Cell optimized anyway.

XBOX 360 however has littrally won this round. There XBOX Live system is worth a mention here which is solid multiplayer gaming enviroment.

Good thing is that if you buy a XBOX 360 right now, just the core system is enough. We don't have XBOX live in india so no use of HD, you can buy it later. For saving games just get a 64 MB memory card bundled.

No use of buying HDTV or HDMI Cable, hardly a few people use HDTV here anyway. Buy it seperately if you need it.

The core system playes DVDs too, just get the remote. What else do u need from a device like this? It even streams videos from your PC to TV.

But the real winner is Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 23, 2007)

VJ_Lunar said:
			
		

> *allwyndlima: *At least a price drop is forthcoming for the 360 Premium and Core packs, partly due to the announcement of the Special Black model (coupled with HDMI and a 120GB HDD).


And how long did it take for the 360 to reach this price cut? a full year & a half post it's North American release.This is exactly what I am talking about when it comes to Sony.It has just been a few months since it has released in Japan & US.How can you expect prices to hit an all time low when it comes officially to India? Every console takes time to reach a certain point of sales recovery after which it can announce a price cut.Launch prices are usually on the higher side.I am still glad for the fact that Sony didn't absurdly price the titles but it's just 300 bucks above an average 360 title.Considering it's a Blu-Ray disc the price is quite reasonable IMHO.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 23, 2007)

Heck 40K  ,you'd need a freaking bank loan to buy an PS3.


----------



## iMav (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ i remmber some bank giving EMI option for the 360


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> ^^ i remmber some bank giving EMI option for the 360



ICICI


----------



## iMav (Mar 23, 2007)

well techno funky there ... u name it and they have it ... call icici today ... or dont worry they certainly will


----------



## Apollo (Mar 23, 2007)

Man, 40k is too steep!

Also saw it on a news report that the chip they're using in PS3 has backward compatibility issues with quite a few older PS/PS2 game labels. Hmm.


----------

